# Samsung UA32ES6200R Or Sony 32HX750 Or Sony 32EX650(Non 3D)



## nikhild (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi all Experts,

I want to buy a 32 inch LED TV. please suggest me a good LED TV

(Samsung UA32ES6200R and Sony 32HX750 and Sony 32EX650(Non 3D))

Samsung UA32ES6200R
Sony 32HX750
Sony 32EX650(Non 3D)


Picture quality should be excellent

My budget is around 40-50k

I will be mostly watching HD channels and movies through USB or DVD

Please advice


----------



## Minion (Dec 27, 2012)

If you need best picture Quality I will choose Philips 32PFL7977/V7 It comes with Passive 3D and 2D picture is stunning.next I will choose Sony 32EX650 but it doesn't have 3D.
LINK
Philips - 7000 series LED TV 81 cm (32") Easy 3D DDB - 32PFL7977/V7 - 7000 series - Televisions - Sound and vision

Philips comes with better panel and very powerful picture engine a.k.a pixelperfect Samsung is doing panel lottery about sony I am not sure.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 28, 2012)

No panel lottery in Sony. EX onwards get 100% SPVA panel. 

Still, I'd suggest the Philips 7977 too as it's better value than Sony EX650/HX750


----------



## nikhild (Dec 28, 2012)

I am bit biased about Sony and Samsung.
Is Samsung UA32ES6200R (3D) has panel lottery policy?
Is this value for money or not?

Please advice


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Dec 28, 2012)

Samsung UA32ES6200R has the better design IMO and though Sony 32HX750 Or Sony 32EX650(Non 3D) may have good picture quality; sammy isn't that bad. Plus it has more apps and features.


----------



## nikhild (Dec 28, 2012)

ashutosh_jain said:


> Samsung UA32ES6200R has the better design IMO and though Sony 32HX750 Or Sony 32EX650(Non 3D) may have good picture quality; sammy isn't that bad. Plus it has more apps and features.



Which panel to choose for Samsung and what will be the price Samsung UA32ES6200R ?


----------



## Minion (Dec 28, 2012)

nikhild said:


> I am bit biased about Sony and Samsung.
> Is Samsung UA32ES6200R (3D) has panel lottery policy?
> Is this value for money or not?
> 
> Please advice



All tvs in samsung has panel lottery.Sony tvs are not value for money with Philips tvs you are getting better panel and 3 years warranty try to audition it I am sure after auditioning it you will inclined towards philips.

for your reference
*www.techradar.com/reviews/audio-vi...ips-46pfl7007-1105083/review/1#articleContent

*www.techradar.com/reviews/audio-vi...-and-lcd-tvs/philips-46pfl8007-1101650/review


----------



## Minion (Dec 30, 2012)

nikhild said:


> Which panel to choose for Samsung and what will be the price Samsung UA32ES6200R ?



SPVA should be your preference but you can't find it unless you open samsung box.So it is better not take any risk as you are spending significant amount on t.v.
I would again suggest you go with philips complete peace of mind.


----------



## nikhild (Dec 31, 2012)

Minion said:


> SPVA should be your preference but you can't find it unless you open samsung box.So it is better not take any risk as you are spending significant amount on t.v.
> I would again suggest you go with philips complete peace of mind.



How to find panel is SPVA?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 31, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/165715-samsung-ua32eh5000r-vs-lg-32ls4600-2.html#post1780494


Minion said:


> You will find version no. on tv packaging look for TSXX,THXX
> here XX means 01,02 etc.
> Just check first two letters in version no. if you see version no. starting from TS or TH it is a S-PVA panel made by Samsung.


i don't think you will be able to ask many major shops/dealers to check for such info on tv box before buying.also sometimes even version no. on box is not 100% correct & the only way to be 100% sure is to check this info in service menu of tv by pressing a special combination of buttons on remote of tv you are buying which obviously is not possible before buying the tv.better to get sony or philips.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 9, 2013)

HX750 is no doubt better than all the other mentioned sets but is way too costly also.
I don't think investing a hefty for a 3D TV is worth as I don't think it is a good idea to bring a 3D TV in a home.
If playing movies through USB is your priority then you must know that sony doesn't play all the video formats specially it doesn't support the mkv format.
So if that is the case with you I would suggest you to have a look at Samsung 32ES5600, it is a non 3D TV and is really very good.


----------



## nikhild (Jan 10, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> HX750 is no doubt better than all the other mentioned sets but is way too costly also.
> I don't think investing a hefty for a 3D TV is worth as I don't think it is a good idea to bring a 3D TV in a home.
> If playing movies through USB is your priority then you must know that sony doesn't play all the video formats specially it doesn't support the mkv format.
> So if that is the case with you I would suggest you to have a look at Samsung 32ES5600, it is a non 3D TV and is really very good.




Thanks for suggestion. But still i am bit confused about the Samsung lottery policy.


----------



## Minion (Jan 10, 2013)

^^ why don't you go for LG LM6200 or LM6400 then.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 11, 2013)

nikhild said:


> Thanks for suggestion. But still i am bit confused about the Samsung lottery policy.



Lottery system is valid for EH5000, in ES5600 there is no lottery system, its panel is manufactured by Samsung.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 11, 2013)

^

Panel lottery applies to ALL Samsung TVs. Even its flagship ES8000.


----------



## nikhild (Jan 16, 2013)

@Experts : What you think about "LG 32LM6410" ?

What is best price for it ?


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 16, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Panel lottery applies to ALL Samsung TVs. Even its flagship ES8000.



Any sources??


----------



## Minion (Jan 16, 2013)

nikhild said:


> @Experts : What you think about "LG 32LM6410" ?
> 
> What is best price for it ?



Yes,Its a very good product.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 16, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Any sources??



Check avforums, ES8000 owners thread.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Feb 13, 2013)

Sony 32EX650 any time


----------



## sumit_anand (Feb 15, 2013)

nikhild said:


> @Experts : What you think about "LG 32LM6410" ?
> 
> What is best price for it ?


 
You can check out Compare features and Shopping Online in India for Mobiles, Laptops, LCD TV, Cameras, Home Theaters, PDA, Automobiles and more to get the best price for any product.


----------

